# Digital tv antenna recommendation



## frdstang90 (Aug 1, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a digital tv antenna for the hunting club down in Oglethorpe county and was wondering if anybody has had any luck with one around that area.  I have and old fashioned antenna we are still using and cant pick up much.  Before they swapped over to the digital we could pick up 10-15 channels but not now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

I made my own digital antenna for here at the house and it works pretty good just sitting in the bedroom. I get about 12 channels in not an optimum location. Once I get it in the attic I should be getting about 30 channels.


----------



## dual01 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Digital Antenna*

I purchased this antenna from Amazon to take camping. I attached it to a 5 ft pvc pipe while on Lake Allatoona and picked up all the local stations. It should work well within 40 miles of Atlanta.

RCA ANT751R Outdoor Antenna Optimized for Digital Reception 
by RCA


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I made my own digital antenna for here at the house and it works pretty good just sitting in the bedroom. I get about 12 channels in not an optimum location. Once I get it in the attic I should be getting about 30 channels.
> 
> View attachment 743257



I made one just like that. I wanted to see how many stations I could get before buying one. The bad thing about digital is you either have a signal or you don't. Gone are the days of the snowy pictures from weak stations, you just want pick it up anymore.
In other words you might not get the weak stations you could get from an analog station.
The bowtie antenna like Miguel showed is about the best design but it isn't omnidirectional.

This place is popular to buy from. 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...lade-4-Bay-Xtreme-VHFUHF-Antenna-(HDB4X)&c=TV Antennas&sku=700112818400


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 9, 2013)

dual01 said:


> I purchased this antenna from Amazon to take camping. I attached it to a 5 ft pvc pipe while on Lake Allatoona and picked up all the local stations. It should work well within 40 miles of Atlanta.
> 
> RCA ANT751R Outdoor Antenna Optimized for Digital Reception
> by RCA



I might have to try one of those. It sure get's lots of good reviews on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0024R4B5C


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 9, 2013)

i got one from sportsman guide $ 23.00 works great ,it even rotates


----------



## born2hunt (Jan 5, 2014)

*Clearstream 4*

Best one I have found is the Antennas Direct Clearstream 4. Got  it off Amazon


----------



## rvick (Jan 5, 2014)

i use a powered/amplified antenna, works great


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 5, 2014)

buy the biggest antenna you can find and put it as high as you can. you may be surprised what you can get. a preamp also helps.


----------

